# Steel Pipe Working Pressure



## ahmad abdallah (27 ديسمبر 2009)

هل يمكن المساعدة في اعطائي القانون الذي يجب ان استخدمه لحساب الضغط الذي تتحمله مواسير المياه البولادية خلال عملها حيث ان نوعية المادة المستخدمة هي كالتالي :

Welded steel pipe - ASTM A53 Grade B , type E , Schedule 20

مشكورين جدا لتقديم اي معلومات بهذا الخصوص ويفضل ان تكون القوانين حسب الكود التالي
ASME B31 for process piping

انا معني بالتأكد اذا كانت مواسير الستيل التي ستسنخدم في نقل مياه الشرب وحسب المواصفة اعلاه وبسمك مواسير حسب سكيديول 20 يمكن ان تتحمل 600 psi

المواسير المستخدمة هي بأقطار 8" و 10" و 12" و 16"

مع الشكر الجزيل لمساعدتكم


----------



## محمد الاكرم (31 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام
لك محاولة
http://www.engineersedge.com/calculators/pipe_bust_calc.htm
http://www.4shared.com/get/95750200/caecdd5f/Pipe_thk.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/76367275/9043b7c7/Pipe_Schedules.html?s=1
وفقك الله


----------



## ahmad abdallah (4 يناير 2010)

مشكور جدا يا اخي العزيز وعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------

